# New in Germany



## Martin Farrent (May 30, 2007)

My name's Martin Farrent, and I shoot barebow recurve - attempting to become good at FITA field and FITA 3D.

I'm British, but a resident of Germany.

I came here because I saw some threads with barebow relevance in the FITA forum. But there are also a few in the trad area. 

I recognise a few people in both forums from elsewhere, but most here are strangers to me.

Best,

martin


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Martin. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## nkyhusker (Jul 17, 2006)

*Waidmann's Heil*

Welcome to AT.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## fraeg (Dec 21, 2005)

Hallo und herzliche willkommen..

fraeg


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome to AT!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

